# Ammo GR info



## gr8johnson (Aug 23, 2007)

Does it stand for gram or grain. I think it is grain, but someone I don't really trust at work said it is gram. What is the difference between 115gr and 125gr 9mm ammo? I was thinking it was how much punch it packs. I found some 125gr Ultramax round nose for target practice ammo for 6.99 on sale from 12.00. I have only put 100 rounds through my XD 9 and I am still learning about the basics of handguns. So the ammo is still something I need to brush up on. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

It stands for grains. There are 7,000 grains per pound whereas there are about 454.5 grams per pound or a little over 15 grains per gram if my calculations are correct.


----------



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

When there is a weight associated with ammunition it is almost always the weight of the bullet (by bullet I mean the projectile and not the entire cartridge). Exterior ballistics and terminal ballistics are fairly in depth subjects. But I'll sum it up like this if you have a 115gr bullet and 125gr bullet traveling at the same speed then yes the 125gr bullet tend to have more "punch" because the 125gr has more mass. Also some manufacturers will use +P loads for the heavier bullets. The +P marking stands for + pressure. That means the bullet accelerates to a faster velocity.

Assuming your locality allows it, I would select a good quality hollow point that feeds and shoots well in your gun and wouldn't think twice. I used to carry 147gr in my 9mm. Realistically a good fundamental shooter trumps bad shooter with the latest rage every time. How you shoot is more important than what you shoot.

You'll discover this sooner or later. In the defensive hand gun world there is a debate on which is better: Bigger, slower rounds or faster, lighter rounds. Besides the usual debates about "stopping power" one of the trade offs is capacity. This is more of a concern for Right to Carry types. Concealed weapons tend to be smaller than their duty or hunting cousins. A .45 acp will have less shots than a comparatively sized 9mm.

Myself I'm sort of in the middle. I carry a .357 snubby (faster lighter round) or a Compact 1911 (slower heavier). I also have decided power is more important than capacity. Most defensive situations do not require shots to be fired. And most sources say if shots are fired the average is between 2-3 shots.

There is plenty of material out there. Become informed, practice, and most of all enjoy.


----------

